# Apple juice, bad rash, is there any other juice..



## Schnooks (Jul 25, 2006)

My 2 yr old is so sad he can't have his diluted apple juice. Is there a juice that is known not to cause diaper rash?
Thanks.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

White grape juice is pretty harmless as far as allergies go, I believe. Either way, Id keep the juice to a minimum or not give it at all, especially if he is having skin reactions. They really don't need the extra sugar. If you want to sweeten the water with something use fresh orange or grapefruit juice


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

My 18mo DD LOVES tomato juice. Doesn't seem to hurt her bum, but it sure seems to give her red poop!








How about pear juice?


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

How about no juice? We do water or milk only for liquids here.


----------



## Miajean (May 16, 2005)

DD gets cranberry to keep yeast infections away, we dilute it and though I'm fine with juices because she drinks water as easily as juice, they can be too much, she drinks juice once a day and her yogurt once a day and water the rest, her juice and yogurt are specials.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Organic pear juice here







DS3 is sensitve and it works well ( diluted by 75%)


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

My kids can't have ANY juice. They all give them BAD diaper rash and diahrea. It is a common problem with toddlers. They don't have the enzymes to digest the fructose until they are about 3.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

From Dr. Sears:

_Apple juice, pear juice and cherry juice - the high sorbitol sugar content of these juices can worsen diarrhea. White grape juice is a good alternative._

This caused ds to have diarrhea, not rash, but don't know if it is the same cause. We've had better luck with white grape, berry, blueberry, and his fav, pomagranite juice.

ETA: I've noticed a lot of juices are actually apple juice with other fruits added, so look for that. Even organics, all naturals, etc. Sometimes if you read the ingredient list, it is actually apple juice with some grape added.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We also do organic pear juice diluted 75% -- no problems at all.


----------

